# BoSe doseage



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know the doseage for BoSe injectable??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Answered my own question from another site - 

1 cc per 40 pounds


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, that's what we give. Although, now we use a paste instead of injectable. Works just as nicely and no needles involved! Yeah!  Makes the goaties and me much happier. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what paste do you use?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

This one from Jeffers: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... 16DH6TDX5B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

FYI links to jeffers site never work ---- I have no idea why


well I do believe I have the same stuff. So you give it 1cc per 40lbs?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, that's stupid. :roll: I didn't even sign in before. . . . wierd.

Anywho, I just typed in selenium in their search box and the one labeled for goats was the first to come up. We like it a lot so far, much better than needles! Bo-Se I give 1cc per 40 lbs. This other one I follow the dosage on the tube, it's specifically for goaties. I think it's 4cc or something like that, I give my mini's less though, probably about 2cc.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That's funny . . . it worked for me... hummm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok was just curious

I have the selenium vitamine E gel from jeffers - it really works!


----------

